# P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall?



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2010)

*P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall?*

Hallo,

Habe ein Problem, besitze den Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, er ist seit eben über HDMI an einer HD5770 angeschlossen, aber das Bild ist nicht 16:9, und es ist stark unscharf, es ist ein InLine HDMI 19poliger Stecker zu Stecker Kabel, Version 1,3V.

Bitte euch um Hilfe 

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, liegt das an der Grafikkarte?

Ist der Monitor Kaputt?

Das Kabel nicht das Richtige?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## kress (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Schau mal ob das Kabel wirklich richtig sitzt und wackel mal leicht dran.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Hmm.....bringt nichts, aber man kann das doch nicht Falsch anschließen oder?

Danke für die antwort


----------



## kress (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Nein, falsch anschließen kannst du nichts.
Probiers mal über Dvi, mit Dvi-Hdmi Adapter etc aus, um die Fehler einzugrenzen.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Also, mit dem DVI zu DVI Kabel ist alles Sauber und scharf und 16:9 Format, aber Warum ist das nicht möglich über HDMI Perfectes Bild zu bekommen?


----------



## kress (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Hm, dann mal die Graka an nem anderen HDMI falls möglich um die Graka auszuschließen.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es am Monitor liegt.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Also ich habe keine andere Möglichkeit, an was anderes anzuschließen  Langsam werde ich richtig Sauer Irngendwie immer wenn ich mir was kaufe, dann Funktioniert es nicht Richtig


----------



## kress (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Hm, wenn DVI doch erstmal geht, würde ich es erstmal so lassen und mal ein wenig im Inet stöbern und den Support etc kontaktieren.
Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast, ist ein Hardwaredefekt wohl ziemlich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Whitey (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *



sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine andere Möglichkeit, an was anderes anzuschließen



Wieso den das nicht?, du hast doch massig Anschlüsse an deiner 5770.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Ja ich habe es nochmal DVI zu DVI angeschlossen, Kristall Klares Bild... ....aber HDMI ist übel unscharf...


----------



## Whitey (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *



sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe es nochmal DVI zu DVI angeschlossen, Kristall Klares Bild... ....aber HDMI ist übel unscharf...



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso muss es den umbedingt HDMI sein? Du hast doch 2 DVI, 1 HDMI und 1 Displayport oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Jakob (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

Ist bei mir genauso. Bei HDMI auf HDMI.
Nutze ihn als Monitor am Laptop aufgrund fehlendem DVI Ausgang per HDMI auf DVI Adapter problemlos.
Liegt an der Overscan Funktion. Kann man im CCC bei ATI Karten deaktivieren.
Dann läuft es auch so.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *

So und wie stellt man diese Option OverScan aus?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Brauche Bitte Hilfe, P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall??? WAS TUN??? BIN AM ENDE *



sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> So und wie stellt man diese Option OverScan aus?



Gugge da:
How to change the options of ATI Radeon's overscan or underscan? | TechHelpBot


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall?*

Ich habe es Hingekriegt, musste nur die Bildanpassung Manuel einrichten 


Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe Ich Liebe Euch......PCGH Forum Nutzer For EVer ♥♥


----------



## Jakob (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall?*

Na na nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## Spaiki (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: P2450H Samsung Monitor ist über HDMI Kabel Unscharfes Bild, und Es sind schwarze Ränder Überall?*

Ich habs bei mir durch umstellen im Monitormenü gelöst bekommen. Da kann man wenn man über HDMI verbunden ist zwischen einem AV Modus und einem PC Modus wählen.

Overscan brachte zwar auch was aber so waren ca. 5 Pixel am unteren Rand abgeschnitten, sicher net schlimm aber auch nicht perfekt.

Nach der Umstellung auf PC Modus lief alles wie gewohnt.

Gruß Spaiki


----------

